# Problem mir Logitech SetPoint Treibern



## riedochs (1. Juni 2008)

Moin Leutz,

nachdem ich gestern seit 10 Jahren wieder mal ein Logidreck Produkt gekauft habe bin ich auch schon wieder von dem Laden bedient. Ich habe mir die Setpoint Software 3.3a und später die 4.2 unter Vista64 installiert, aber ich bekomme nur den Extra Reiter angezeigt und kann die Tasten des Keyboards nirgens einstellen.

Jemand ne Idee, sonst macht der Kram bald mit der Spaltaxt bekanntschaft.


----------



## Klutten (1. Juni 2008)

Um welche Tastatur handelt es sich denn? Kabel dran? Bluetooth? Funk?


----------



## Taigao (1. Juni 2008)

Hiho falls du ne G15 besitzt da gibet ne Extra Software für die wird nicht über Set Point genutzt. Also würd einfach mal schaun vieleicht brauchst auch ne andere software für deine tastatur habe set Point auch nur für Maus drauf und eine für die G15
Gruß euer Tai


----------



## riedochs (1. Juni 2008)

Klutten schrieb:


> Um welche Tastatur handelt es sich denn? Kabel dran? Bluetooth? Funk?



Ich hab ne Funk. Typ ist S510


----------



## Klutten (1. Juni 2008)

Ich habe eine diNovo Bluetooth. Die ist im Treiber nicht eher sichtbar, bevor ich sie verbinde.

kleine rote Taste an der Tastatur drücken -> dann das gleiche beim Dongle => Erkennung im Windows läuft....

Vielleicht funktioniert das bei dir auf die gleiche Art und Weise. Du kannst ja auch mal auf den neuesten Treiber updaten (4.40.88), obwohl es daran bestimmt nicht liegt.

*PS: Die Anleitung dazu könnte auf der Unterseite der Tastatur stehen.*


----------



## riedochs (1. Juni 2008)

Die neusten Treiber habe ich schon probiert. Irgendwie bekomme ich nur den Reiter Extras angezeigt. Die Sondertasten funzen nicht.


----------



## Klutten (1. Juni 2008)

Ich meine auch nicht die Sondertasten. Schau mal auf die Unterseite der Tastatur, ob dort eine Anleitung zum Verbinden steht. Ich bin mir da ziemlich sicher, denn auf dem Bild, welches ich im Internet gefunden habe, sieht man deutlich den Knopf zum Verbinden auf dem Dongle.


----------



## riedochs (1. Juni 2008)

Verbindung hat das Teil ja, nur die Sondertastenb wollen net


----------



## Klutten (1. Juni 2008)

Tja, ich weiss leider auch net weiter. Hab grad noch mal auf der Logitech-HP geschaut, aber da steht auch nur das Übliche. Erst alte Software runter, dann neue Software drauf.

...wird empfohlen, die Software zu deinstallieren und eine neue Version von SetPoint zu installieren, damit die Geräte ordnungsgemäß funktionieren.

Tut mir Leid.


----------



## Stormbringer (2. Juni 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Die neusten Treiber habe ich schon probiert. Irgendwie bekomme ich nur den Reiter Extras angezeigt. Die Sondertasten funzen nicht.



das phänomen kenne ich von der arbeit mit meiner mx1000.
ich denke es liegt am eingeschränkten benutzerkonto.
- hast du uac (de)aktiviert?
- hast du den treiber mit admin-rechten installiert?


----------



## riedochs (2. Juni 2008)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> das phänomen kenne ich von der arbeit mit meiner mx1000.
> ich denke es liegt am eingeschränkten benutzerkonto.
> - hast du uac (de)aktiviert?
> - hast du den treiber mit admin-rechten installiert?



Beides schon versucht. Ich habe auch alles was ich gefunden habe aus Registry gelöscht.


----------



## Stormbringer (2. Juni 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Beides schon versucht. Ich habe auch alles was ich gefunden habe aus Registry gelöscht.



hmm..... was für ein dreck.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (2. Juni 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Verbindung hat das Teil ja, nur die Sondertastenb wollen net


Diese Sondertasten, das sind doch die Multimediatasten links u. rechts, oder?
Wenn ja, vieleicht hilft dir dann auch das: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/windows-vista/17671-g15-refresh-und-vista-x64.html#post143752
Wenn nicht, mein Post einfach Ignorieren


----------



## riedochs (6. Juni 2008)

Hi, der Dienst läuft. So langsam bin ich echt ratlos


----------



## Innos91 (9. Juni 2008)

Hi
War bei der Tastatur eine extra Treiber CD dabei, wenn ja dan installiere mal die. hatte das problem das nur extras da stand mit meiner MX518 un nach dem ich dan die treiber die bei der Maus dabei waren installiert habe konnt ich auch die einstellen.

mfg innos91


----------



## Stormbringer (9. Juni 2008)

Innos91 schrieb:


> Hi
> War bei der Tastatur eine extra Treiber CD dabei, wenn ja dan installiere mal die. hatte das problem das nur extras da stand mit meiner MX518 un nach dem ich dan die treiber die bei der Maus dabei waren installiert habe konnt ich auch die einstellen.
> 
> mfg innos91



es ist vollkommen egal ob du den setpoint-treiber "von der cd" oder "aus dem unglaublich aktuellem downloadbereich des herstellers" beziehst... und riedochs hat gaaaaaaaaaanz sicher das letztere von beidem getan. 

ach ja, und bitte den text wenigstens ansatzweise mal gegenlesen, ok?


----------



## riedochs (9. Juni 2008)

Ich habe beide ausprobiert. Was ich jetzt festgestellt habe, das Setup geht bis ca 65% und ist dann schlagartig fertig, ich habe irgendwie das Gefühl daß da noch was fehlt. 

Werde es morgen oder Mittwoch mal versuchen die Treiber zu entpacken und händisch zu installieren.


----------



## riedochs (12. Juni 2008)

Ich habe das Problem gelöst: Es liegt am KVM Switch, irgendwie kommen die Logitechtreiber damit nicht zurecht. Das nächste mal wirds wieder Microsoft, damit hats funktioniert.


----------



## Stormbringer (12. Juni 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Ich habe das Problem gelöst: Es liegt am KVM Switch, irgendwie kommen die Logitechtreiber damit nicht zurecht. Das nächste mal wirds wieder Microsoft, damit hats funktioniert.



d.h. die erkennung funktioniert nur bei direkt-anschluss?


----------



## riedochs (12. Juni 2008)

Komischerweise funzt es nicht mit dem eigentlichen Tastaturanschluss, aber mit einem der Zusatzanschlüsse. Dumm daran ist nur das ich dann jedesmal 3 Sekunden warten muss bis das Keyboard erkannt wird.


----------



## Stormbringer (12. Juni 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Komischerweise funzt es nicht mit dem eigentlichen Tastaturanschluss, aber mit einem der Zusatzanschlüsse. Dumm daran ist nur das ich dann jedesmal 3 Sekunden warten muss bis das Keyboard erkannt wird.



na toll.  was fürn schrott.


----------



## riedochs (12. Juni 2008)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> na toll.  was fürn schrott.



Jep. Wie gesagt mit den MS Treibern ging es problemlos. Das nächste mal kauf ich wieder MS. Logitech ist scheinbar heute noch zu blöd vernünftige Treiber zu programmieren


----------

